# SicherheitslichtTASTER



## Sockenralf (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem:

Im Geschäft haben wir eine Kippstation, die in einer Halle an der Wand steht.

--> 1 Seite der Station ist durch die Hallenwand abgesichert
Die 3 anderen Seiten werden durch ein Lichtgitter (Sender an der Hallenwand --> Spiegelsäule an einer Ecke --> Spiegelsäule an der anderen Ecke --> Empfänger wieder an der Hallenwand / so ca. 12m) abgesichert.
Ich hoffe, man versteht, was ich meine  

Nun das Problem: die beiden Spiegelsäulen stehen quasi in der Halle und eine davon hat z. Zt. jeden 3. Tag eine Begegnung mit einem vorbeifahrenden Gabelstapler  . Die andere Säule steht direkt hinter dem Bedienpult, davor haben die Burschen irgendwie Respekt.

Wir haben schon einen Rammschutz aus 100er U-Eisen um die besagte Säule rumgemacht, so daß ich schon dachte, das hält einen Panzer ab, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht so richtig.  


Ich meine im Kopf zu haben, daß irgendein Hersteller Sicherheits-LichtTASTER im Programm hat, aber irgendwie finde ich da nix.
Bilde ich mir das nur ein, oder kennt das jemand?

3 Sicherheits-Lichttaster, und das Sorgenkind würde wegfallen.


MfG


----------



## Oberchefe (19 Oktober 2007)

Sicherheits-Lichttaster wäre mir neu, was es aber gibt ist beispielsweise ein Sicherheits Scanner (falls das ausreicht), also so was in der Richtung:
http://www.sick.com/home/group/magazine/issue0202/023/de.html

(da gibt's natürlich auch verschiedene Versionen für die unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen).


----------



## Sockenralf (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

an einen Scanner habe wir auch schon gedacht.

Aber am Dienstag kommt der Außendienstler von Leuze. Vielleicht zaubert der ja was aus seinem Koffer  


MfG


----------



## crash (20 Oktober 2007)

z.B.
http://www.leuze.de/products/las/prod02_de.html


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 November 2007)

*mal was gemeines...*

Jage auf nen Trafo 220V/15V auf die 15V Seite 230V und hänge die 230V Seite auf dein U-Eisen.....


----------



## Sockenralf (19 November 2007)

Hallo,

das geht dann so in Richtung Tretmine, Sprengladung usw., da haben wir auch schon drangedacht  
Zumindest weiß man dann gleich, wer es denn mal wieder war :twisted: 

Aber unsere FaSi war da nicht so begeistert
Versteh ich gar nicht  


MfG


----------



## nade (19 November 2007)

Soll sich nicht so anstellen, die knappe 3 KV, das muss der Unvorsichtige schon abkönnen *gg*


----------



## alonely01 (19 November 2007)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Sicherheits-Lichttaster wäre mir neu, was es aber gibt ist beispielsweise ein Sicherheits Scanner (falls das ausreicht), also so was in der Richtung:
> http://www.sick.com/home/group/magazine/issue0202/023/de.html
> 
> (da gibt's natürlich auch verschiedene Versionen für die unterschiedlichsten Anforderungen).


 

Haben diese auch im Einsatz. 

Eben auch wegen öfterer Beschädigungen der Lichtschranken.

Seit wir diese Scanner verbaut haben ist endlich Ruhe....


----------

